# Gracie Jiu-Jitsu differences ???



## patroldawg27 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi,

I searched the forum and can't seem to find this (maybe it's been said before....I dunno since I'm a black belt in TKD but a white belt on the computer!). I should be moving to Los Angeles in the next few months and I'm looking to learn Gracie Jiu-Jitsu. I see that Rorian Gracie has the Gracie Academy in Torrance and Rickson has his school in West LA. I also know around here Renzo has a school in Midtown Manhattan. So basically my question is this. What are the differences if any in the style of Jiu-Jitsu taught in these schools? Is all Gracie Jiu-Jitsu the same? Also has anyone ever been to Rorian or Rickson's school? Do Rorian or Rickson teach many of the classes? I was wondering which was "better" so to speak as far as learning environment, cost, class sizes, etc....

Thank you in advance for any help you can send my way. I have very little knowledge in the grappling arts but am eager to learn.

Nick


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 28, 2006)

patroldawg27 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I searched the forum and can't seem to find this (maybe it's been said before....I dunno since I'm a black belt in TKD but a white belt on the computer!). I should be moving to Los Angeles in the next few months and I'm looking to learn Gracie Jiu-Jitsu. I see that Rorian Gracie has the Gracie Academy in Torrance and Rickson has his school in West LA. I also know around here Renzo has a school in Midtown Manhattan. So basically my question is this. What are the differences if any in the style of Jiu-Jitsu taught in these schools? Is all Gracie Jiu-Jitsu the same? Also has anyone ever been to Rorian or Rickson's school? Do Rorian or Rickson teach many of the classes? I was wondering which was "better" so to speak as far as learning environment, cost, class sizes, etc....
> 
> ...


 
A friend of mine trained with Rorion a few years back, but since he lived in San Francisco it was intermittent.  My impression at the time was that Rorion did little of the actual teaching.


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (Apr 28, 2006)

Different instructors will teach different styles (based on personal bias, not different systems). This really only effects training at the higher levels; if you are just begining it should be largely similar between schools. I'd decide based on price and schedule as much as anything else.

If you are in Los Angeles, check out 10th Planet Jiu-Jitsu. It's Eddie Bravo's school; he is one of the most innovative grapplers out there right now.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 29, 2006)

MardiGras Bandit said:
			
		

> If you are in Los Angeles, check out 10th Planet Jiu-Jitsu. It's Eddie Bravo's school; he is one of the most innovative grapplers out there right now.


 
I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## patroldawg27 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone! When I get out there I'm gonna check out 10th Planet JJ. I like that they offer day and evening classes and the unlimited training for $105/month will be tough to beat. It says on their site that they are strictly no gi. What's the difference between the two styles? Is one more effective than the other?


----------



## Marvin (Apr 30, 2006)

patroldawg27 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info everyone! When I get out there I'm gonna check out 10th Planet JJ. I like that they offer day and evening classes and the unlimited training for $105/month will be tough to beat. It says on their site that they are strictly no gi. What's the difference between the two styles? Is one more effective than the other?


No, one is not more efficent than the other, just different. Most folks say that no gi is a little faster because there aren't as many handholds like the sleeves and collars on the gi, also there are different controls because of the lack of gi.


----------



## Shogun (May 1, 2006)

If you want to know more about Gi and Nogi, I suggest you read Brazilian Jiu-jitsu: theory and technique by Kid peligro, renzo gracie, and royler gracie. they give a very good description. its too complicated to try and explain here. as for the gracie academies in CA...Rorion doesn't teach full tiem anymore, but he does still teach. usually the boys (Rener and Ryron etc) are teaching. Rickson only does privates and seminars anymore. doesnt teach general classes. but he does show up and teach. a bit pricey though. Eddie Bravo is excellent and a grappling genius, the only drawback is 100% No-gi.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 2, 2006)

I'll have to check that book out. I recently purchased Eddie Bravo's book. So far it seems pretty good. I also have the Renzo Gracie 3 dvd set on order. I'm mainly looking to develop a ground game and learn some submissions that I could possibly use at work (I'm a Police Officer).


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2006)

Gracie Jiu-jitsu is perfect for Law enforcement. the ability to deal with the clinch and ground.... basically you won't be fishing for a wristlock or something, because everything is connected. for LEO, Eddie Bravo's stuff will be helpful, but you may want to train with the Gi as well. it helps with balance, and helps you deal with someone who will most likely be grabbing for your belt and shirt when fighting you.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 3, 2006)

I'll have to try both gi/no gi styles. Right now my grappling ability is beginner at best since I've basically done all my training in striking arts like Tae Kwon Do and Kickboxing. I've only dabbled in Aikido, Judo, and Ju-Jitsu. So I'm well overdue to develop a solid grappling/ground game.


----------

